# The inbetweeners!!



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Just seen an avert saying they are back who else loves these guys??


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah can't wait, going to be difficult to top the first 2 series. Heres a 3min video to have a swatch at

http://www.e4.com/inbetweeners/

Fabio Crapello lol


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Morning benders!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Best thing on telly, without a doubt.

About the only thing I watch though, to be honest.

First time I was ever in tears at something on the box; comic genius IMO.

S


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

*Stamps around like a spoilt child* "When's it back?! When's it back?!" :lol:


----------



## KugaStu (Nov 18, 2009)

Elbow deep in flange


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

"Car Friend"

Classic!

Great show


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

You BUMDER!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

BUS ****@RS!!


Get the IPhone app.


----------



## antony_Dannatt (Jun 3, 2008)

"up to my nuts in guts"


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Love the inbetweeners, pretty sad for a 25 yr old  oh well c'est le vie


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Funniest thing on tv for years. 

The film will be hilarious if it goes ahead.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

My favourite programme along with Family Guy - the inbetweeners app for the iphone is good too


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bunch of bus [email protected] the lot of you  Cant wait!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

One of the best shows ever! Can't wait!


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

JCW85 said:


> Love the inbetweeners, pretty sad for a 25 yr old  oh well c'est le vie


Really ?

My mum loves the inbetweeners and she's in her 40's lol


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Briefcase ******!!!!! PMSL!!:thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Can we please stop talking about my mothers vagina!


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

i love the inbetweeners, i am still laughing from neil throwing that plate!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Wall to wall clunge!:lol:


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Totally agree, one of the best shows on TV!! Cant wait for the 3rd series to start in a few weeks!! 

Even better they are in the process of making the film!! They are out in Malia filming at present! That should be out some time next year and hopefully just as funny!! Can anyone really imagine Will in Malia???? lol


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Suns out, Clunge out.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

brilliant show,its seems like ages since the third season was on.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I thought it was a fart, I thought I was safe!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

"That is definitely your mums snatch!"


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Neil punching the fish until it died.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I cant get into it, watched a bit of the first one and turned it off. Better of Ted is better.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

robj20 said:


> I cant get into it, watched a bit of the first one and turned it off. Better of Ted is better.


Better Off Ted was cancelled unfortunately, was a brilliant show.


----------

